

A Faux-O Deck of Cards – Mixing Functional and OO styles FTW - thatrubylove

A Functional OO Deck of Cards..
Let&#x27;s build a deck of cards today using a hybrid approach, that is to say, lets use good Object Oriented design but keep our objects stateless and our functions idempotent.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rubylove.io&#x2F;design_patterns&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;24&#x2F;a-faux-o-deck-of-cards&#x2F;
======
thatrubylove
[http://rubylove.io/design_patterns/2014/03/24/a-faux-o-
deck-...](http://rubylove.io/design_patterns/2014/03/24/a-faux-o-deck-of-
cards)

Not sure why it wont link!

